# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Joe Foley Bouzouki

## timacn

Hello.  I have an early 2002 Joe Foley Bouzouki. Great instrument.

The action seemed just a little high and I called Joe (in Dublin) about it.  Joe is a wonderful guy and he told me that he changed the truss rods on those instruments in the not too distant past to a different manufacturer.  Joe did not have email at that time and I stupidly did not take notes (forget why).  My recollection is that the truss rod adjustment on my instrument is a bit different than those on more standard instruments.

Joe told me not to worry about the stated action, but for my own personal information, I would like to know how to adjust the rod if necessary.  Any Foley bouzouki owners or repair personnel who could advise me on the adjustment?

As always, thanks for your help.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Can you show pics of the business end of the truss rod?

----------


## timacn

Just a standard truss rod cover in the peg head.  I haven't taken the cover off.  (new strings on the instrument would have to come off to remove the cover.)

----------

